# These Little Turd Heads



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

keep chewing up and spitting out my swords. Why are they doing this and is it possible to do anything to keep them from chewing on them? They were beautiful when i put them in there now they look like something the cat drug in.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nothing you can do but deal with it or take the plants out.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

your not feeding them enough, and try to use more hardy plants. Or go plastic it wont hurt them it will come out with their waste.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

They're most definatly being feed enough.

edit:Theyre not eating it chewing it and spitting it back out, i dont think its hunger. if they were hungry they would swallow it and keep it down? maybe? and from what ive read amazon swords are fairly hardy.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

cduuuub said:


> They're most definatly being feed enough.
> 
> edit:Theyre not eating it chewing it and spitting it back out, i dont think its hunger. if they were hungry they would swallow it and keep it down? maybe? and from what ive read amazon swords are fairly hardy.


alright then, My reds never did this to my hornwort or swords when I had them could it be a habit or maybe like all babies they are teething and want something to chew on.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I dont know man, they never chewed on fake plants. its kind of weird.

LOL my mom takes care of them while im out of town and she freaked out when she seen they were chewing them up. she called me hysterical, while i was on a job, thinking that the plants were going to poison them.

I wouldnt really call them babies anymore maybe tweens to teens, there over 6 months. they reach maturity at what 1 1.5 years?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

cduuuub said:


> I dont know man, they never chewed on fake plants. its kind of weird.
> 
> LOL my mom takes care of them while im out of town and she freaked out when she seen they were chewing them up. she called me hysterical, while i was on a job, thinking that the plants were going to poison them.
> 
> I wouldnt really call them babies anymore maybe tweens to teens, there over 6 months. they reach maturity at what 1 1.5 years?


I base mine on size, anywhere between 2 inches to 5 inches I still consider a baby. Well man I dont really know but I'am sure someone will know whats going on. Until then good luck and best wishes to you man, peace.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ive never had the problem with my P.
I have a nice and lush bunch of Java ferns in my P tank with great leaves.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

P's don't have hands so they use their mouths to feel. They are just seeing what it is and theres nothing you can do to stop them other then removing the plants. Moving the plants to a less frequented area may help a bit.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

that sounds very sensible cluster thanks.

when im gone for work, anywhere from 2 days to a week, will the chewed off plant matter effect my params?


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I got some floaters from Joedizzle and my reds have freaking ate it all.. They didn't chew it up and spit it out they devoured it. They weren't hungry they just seemed to have a taste for veggies..lol


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

shaneb said:


> I got some floaters from Joedizzle and my reds have freaking ate it all.. They didn't chew it up and spit it out they devoured it. They weren't hungry they just seemed to have a taste for veggies..lol


Piranhas are omnivores after all you shouldn't be surprised. I always feed my red til they got fat bellies and they never went near the plants execpt when they were hiding. If you feed your piranhas more meaty foods it might help because they would be more interrested in something more meaty than vegatable matter. Not saying to feed them gold fish though, try shrimp or white fish fillets, silver sides also work fine.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

To be quite honest I feed my fish homegrown feeders, talapia fillets, shrimp ,catfish, and pellets but for some reason these little fockers love plants too..lol I'm Gonna start a planted tank for my Mac since he doesn't mess with them. The reds though are about to get a bare tank if they keep there sh*t up..lol


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

shaneb said:


> To be quite honest I feed my fish homegrown feeders, talapia fillets, shrimp ,catfish, and pellets but for some reason these little fockers love plants too..lol I'm Gonna start a planted tank for my Mac since he doesn't mess with them. The reds though are about to get a bare tank if they keep there sh*t up..lol


dont put them into a bare tank atleast put sand or gravel at the bottom. If you load them into a bare tank the relfection of light hitting the bottom of the tank will stress them out every time you turn on the light. They eventually ram into the walls and floor of the tank and damage them selves.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> . If you load them into a bare tank the relfection of light hitting the bottom of the tank will stress them out every time you turn on the light.


Good thing i dont use lights on the reds tank..lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

cduuuub said:


> that sounds very sensible cluster thanks.
> 
> when im gone for work, anywhere from 2 days to a week, will the chewed off plant matter effect my params?


A little bit in a large tank shouldn't hurt but before you leave and when you come back remove any decaying palnt matter


----------

